# Drink coffee before ride?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is it good idea to drink strong coffee before ride to wake up? 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Iff you don't have heart problems and your kidneys work OK, caffeine is no problem relative to bike rides.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

And it helps the crucial pre-ride BM... That is clutch!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Coffee can be hard on an empty stomach, but it varies from person to person 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## axnels2 (May 23, 2017)

I have to drink coffee cause i try to be at the trail by6am on the weekends! It all gets crazy crowded at the front range quickly.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

No probs, other than being a diuretic, you might want to go for a slash shortly after you get going


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Make a big pot and fill your Camelbak with it! Slide some donuts onto the ends of your bars and breakfast on the trail.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

OK. Thanks for responding guys 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------

